# How to stop mower from blowing leaves away?



## andynewk (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey all, might be a super dumb question from a lawn care noob. I'm trying to mulch leaves with an old mower I inherited, but the problem is that the leaves blow out from the front of the mower before I can really run over them all. I don't have any equipment (bagger, etc.) for this mower, besides for what's in the picture below. The only thing that sort of works is mowing backwards, but obviously that isn't an optimal option. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

What height setting do you use? The higher the deck sits above the grass, the better the chance of leaves blowing out from underneath. My advice would be to drop the height and give it another try.


----------



## andynewk (Nov 18, 2021)

Harts said:


> What height setting do you use? The higher the deck sits above the grass, the better the chance of leaves blowing out from underneath. My advice would be to drop the height and give it another try.


Thanks for the response. I have tried to go lower, but unfortunately that just pushes the leaves around and still doesn't completely stop the front blowout. Also, I don't want to go too low and scalp my lawn.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

Normally rotating blade sucks air from the ground and pushes it up. If you do not have back shoot or side shoot open - compressed air will try to escape sideways. 
- It might be the mower front is higher than the back - this way most air blows forward rather then back/sideways. If possible try to make your front lower and back higher. This should help reorient the air flow.
- Just in case - is the blade installed correctly? If blade is upside down it will also reverse air flow.
- Can you open side or back shoot? - this way the compressed air will have path to escape and you should have sucking action instead of blowing.
- Try to reduce revs - you will likely have less air flow but still enough revs to mulch leaves.


----------



## andynewk (Nov 18, 2021)

twolf said:


> Normally rotating blade sucks air from the ground and pushes it up. If you do not have back shoot or side shoot open - compressed air will try to escape sideways.
> - It might be the mower front is higher than the back - this way most air blows forward rather then back/sideways. If possible try to make your front lower and back higher. This should help reorient the air flow.
> - Just in case - is the blade installed correctly? If blade is upside down it will also reverse air flow.
> - Can you open side or back shoot? - this way the compressed air will have path to escape and you should have sucking action instead of blowing.
> - Try to reduce revs - you will likely have less air flow but still enough revs to mulch leaves.


Thanks! I will try lowering the front higher as opposed to the back. Yes, the blade is installed correctly. No, I don't have a way to open the back or side because I don't have attachments, but those being closed means it mulches better, right?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Opening the side chute may let the big leaves get pulled in. Yes mulching is better closed but if stuff is blowing away and not getting pulled in it isn't mulching.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Opening the side chute may let the big leaves get pulled in. Yes mulching is better closed but if stuff is blowing away and not getting pulled in it isn't mulching.


Could screen it like the old Deere 38" mulch kits did. Allowed airflow but kept large debris under the deck.

https://www.shopgreendealer.com/John-Deere-38-inch-Deck-Mulching-Kit-BM21817.html


----------

